# Candice Swanepoel - Fendi FW 2011 - (x3)



## Kurupt (24 Feb. 2011)

Thanks a lot LaTasha​


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2011)

:thx: dir für Candice


----------



## Kurupt (6 März 2011)

Thanks to LaTasha​


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2011)

Danke dir fürs Update


----------



## BlueLynne (6 Aug. 2011)

:thx: für die pics und das up


----------

